# Ginunting Sword Training - Sydney



## Nuffries (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm a current student in Corral Arnis and approaching my blue belt have been informed that we are able to specialize in a particular weapon or branch of Filipino martial arts which supplements our art, which will contribute towards an additional testing criteria our dojo uses for our black belt exam. My interests are towards the Ginunting.

My question being, is there any particular art or branch of FMA that may specialize or teach the Ginunting (have heard Pekiti-Tirsia mentioned?) or anyone that can give sword training which is similar to the flowing style of FMA in Sydney? I live in Manly on the Northern Beaches and any help would be greatly appreciated.


I've posted this in both the FMA forums and the Sword Arts forums in hopes of a wider audience. Please move or delete one if this is inappropriate.

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2008)

I would definately look at Pekiti Tirsia and Dekiti Tirsia Siradas. Good luck!


----------



## Jack Latorre (Jun 17, 2008)

"Nuffries"--

The ginunting is most strongly linked with Pekiti-Tirsia, which is the art which I practice.  It so happens that I was down in Austrailia in 1994 or 1995, training in Corral Arnis with Perry Gamsby and Geoff Rudd (and company) in Surrey Hill, Sydney.  It was a good time and I have good memories of that time.  So if you have any questions that I can answer, I would be happy to do so.  

Is there a particular reason for your interest in the ginunting, as opposed to some of the other blade types from the Philippines?

Best,

Jack A. Latorre


----------



## Nuffries (Jun 17, 2008)

Jack Latorre said:


> "Nuffries"--
> 
> The ginunting is most strongly linked with Pekiti-Tirsia, which is the art which I practice.  It so happens that I was down in Austrailia in 1994 or 1995, training in Corral Arnis with Perry Gamsby and Geoff Rudd (and company) in Surrey Hill, Sydney.  It was a good time and I have good memories of that time.  So if you have any questions that I can answer, I would be happy to do so.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack. 

After training in Corral Arnis and working the empty hand, single and double baston, I thought that learning a sword art would complement my training and make it somewhat more "rounded". I decided I'd like to keep it linked to FMA and was directed by my instructor to traditionalfilipinoweapons.com and was recommended the Ginunting, Sansibar or Talibong as he noticed I have a fascination swords that have a curvature to it and ideally were a similar length to our sticks (approx 28") so some of our stickwork could possibly apply.  I find the Ginunting appealing as the curve is opposite to most curved swords I've seen, being shaped like a beak, seemingly promoting long slicing strikes of which I'm prone to. Also, with reading a few more reviews, a lot of influential people in the FMA world recommend Ron's weapons and in particular the Ginunting.

I have seen before that it is closely linked to Pekiti-Tirsia but I have not been able to locate any teachers around the Sydney area. Do you know of anyone in the area? Also having dabbled in Corral Arnis too, what are the key differences in the two arts?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would definately look at Pekiti Tirsia and Dekiti Tirsia Siradas.



Good advice! Mike Snow was showing off his ginuntings at the recent DTS camp here in WMAA. It's commonly used in both those arts!


----------

